# google talk and plus



## cabagekiller (Jun 7, 2011)

Figured I would start this so I can add some people to my Google plus and talk who share the same interests with me. My gmail is [email protected] feel free to add yours.


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

[email protected] lol


----------

